# pink mash and top spec linseed mash



## ClumsyPonyPF (12 August 2018)

I'm interested in people's opinions of pink mash and top spec linseed mash for weight gain without fizz and ulcer prone horse.


----------



## Shay (12 August 2018)

Quite genuinely... waste of money.  Have you tried just micronised linseed or copra?  (as well as normal feed obviously).  What is your feed solution now?


----------



## ClumsyPonyPF (12 August 2018)

He won't eat copra was tempted by micronised linseed too! Currently he's on fibre beet, outshine and baileys lo cal balancer as his feed had to change from Alfa a oil because of a dental issue. And that was decided in conjunction with the lady from baileys


----------



## Leo Walker (12 August 2018)

Outshine has linseed in it already. I would feed pink mash to anything prone to ulcers. They seem to do so well on it. The Top Spec was full of crap when I looked. Peas and other weird things!


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (12 August 2018)

ClumsyPonyPF said:



			I'm interested in people's opinions of pink mash and top spec linseed mash for weight gain without fizz and ulcer prone horse.
		
Click to expand...

I like pink mash - it did not suit pony but my boy was good on it.


----------



## ClumsyPonyPF (12 August 2018)

Leo Walker said:



			Outshine has linseed in it already. I would feed pink mash to anything prone to ulcers. They seem to do so well on it. The Top Spec was full of crap when I looked. Peas and other weird things!
		
Click to expand...

I was a bit put off when she said this!


----------



## Shay (12 August 2018)

Peas in horse feed are anything but weird.  You'll find them in many feeds.  But that said I do agree with Leo - Top Spec has a lot of weird stuff in it - and the nutritional analysis are often incomplete which really puts me off.  If you are confident in your feed - why not own up to what is in it?

You already have a very complicated and energy heavy solution.  I am really confused by feeding one balancer at 24Mj/Kg - the Outshine - alongside another from the same company for good do-ers and horses on a restricted energy diet.  Although of course it depends on amount fed - but you seem to have doubled up on pretty much everything by feeding both outshine and lo cal.

What did you switch to from Alfa A oil?


----------



## AdorableAlice (12 August 2018)

Micronised flaked peas are an excellent source of energy for horses in hard work and very useful for keeping hunters fresh and able.  There is nothing weird about them.


----------



## conniegirl (13 August 2018)

I find synergy equilibrium growth very good for weight gain without fizz.
https://www.winergy.com/winergy-growth
It&#8217;s for brood mares and young stock so be careful how much you feed otherwise you end up with something resembling a whale.

ETA we&#8217;ve had peas in horse feed for as long as I&#8217;ve had horses and that&#8217;s 25+ years. Nothing weird about them


----------



## ClumsyPonyPF (13 August 2018)

Shay said:



			Peas in horse feed are anything but weird.  You'll find them in many feeds.  But that said I do agree with Leo - Top Spec has a lot of weird stuff in it - and the nutritional analysis are often incomplete which really puts me off.  If you are confident in your feed - why not own up to what is in it?

You already have a very complicated and energy heavy solution.  I am really confused by feeding one balancer at 24Mj/Kg - the Outshine - alongside another from the same company for good do-ers and horses on a restricted energy diet.  Although of course it depends on amount fed - but you seem to have doubled up on pretty much everything by feeding both outshine and lo cal.

What did you switch to from Alfa A oil?
		
Click to expand...

When he came off the Alfa a oil he went onto fibrebeet. He has to have a mash and because of this change I was advised to top up his oil with the outshine. 


Also just want to make clear to all that I do not find peas a weird thing to have in feed at all I just couldn&#8217;t understand why they were needed in that mash! 

Basically I am just looking for a better mash to be the base of his feed now he can&#8217;t have his Alfa a oil because I don&#8217;t feel the one he is on is right for him however as I have not used others I would like to know what people have used. I contac the feed companies too but obviously they are bias to their products and I&#8217;d like peoples reviews of products too


----------



## ihatework (13 August 2018)

For what you want as described in the OP - no fizz and ulcer prone, I&#8217;d say the pink mash would be more suited. It&#8217;s significantly lower in starch.
The top spec would to me be a better option for working non fizzy types at 13mJ and 12% starch


----------



## Ambers Echo (13 August 2018)

I love Pink Mash. I started Ginny on it when I was worried about ulcers. I liked the Protexin in it and the linseed and the high fibre, low starch. Plus human endurance athletes swear by beetroot - it is one of the few supplements /foods that has an evidence base that shows it improves performance. 

She looked so good on it I have switched them all over onto it.


----------



## sunleychops (15 August 2018)

You're better off feeding micronized linseed than TS mash, its a much more cost effective way of feeding.

For ulcer prone horses you could try D&H Cushcare Condition, I know its marketed for cushingoid horses but its a high oil and fibre conditioning feed with low sugar and starch, plus the cinnamon addition makes it incredibly palatable, I've seen very good results using this. It also contains saccharomyces cerevisiae which is the live yeast probiotic found in protexin gut balancer.


----------



## sunleychops (15 August 2018)

Shay said:



			Peas in horse feed are anything but weird.  You'll find them in many feeds.  But that said I do agree with Leo - Top Spec has a lot of weird stuff in it - and the nutritional analysis are often incomplete which really puts me off.  If you are confident in your feed - why not own up to what is in it?

You already have a very complicated and energy heavy solution.  I am really confused by feeding one balancer at 24Mj/Kg - the Outshine - alongside another from the same company for good do-ers and horses on a restricted energy diet.  Although of course it depends on amount fed - but you seem to have doubled up on pretty much everything by feeding both outshine and lo cal.

What did you switch to from Alfa A oil?
		
Click to expand...

Outshine isn't a balancer. Its a calorie dense pellet designed for weight gain/coat shine and nothing more. It's never claimed to be fully balanced


----------



## ClumsyPonyPF (16 August 2018)

Thanks for all responses, I&#8217;ve spoken to Sarah at Baileys (my normal feed choice) nd got all sorted.


----------



## ClumsyPonyPF (16 August 2018)

You&#8217;ll still never convert me &#55357;&#56838;


----------



## ClumsyPonyPF (16 August 2018)

sunleychops said:



			You're better off feeding micronized linseed than TS mash, its a much more cost effective way of feeding.

For ulcer prone horses you could try D&H Cushcare Condition, I know its marketed for cushingoid horses but its a high oil and fibre conditioning feed with low sugar and starch, plus the cinnamon addition makes it incredibly palatable, I've seen very good results using this. It also contains saccharomyces cerevisiae which is the live yeast probiotic found in protexin gut balancer.
		
Click to expand...

You&#8217;ll still never convert me &#55357;&#56838;


----------



## ester (16 August 2018)

Why post then?


----------



## ClumsyPonyPF (16 August 2018)

ester said:



			Why post then?
		
Click to expand...

I posted this before speaking to them. I value industry opinion as well as professional and couldn't find reviews on the above anywhere. 

Do not feel this post needs to carry on any further, I would delete it if it would let me.


----------



## ester (16 August 2018)

They start early!

It just seems a bit rude to ask people for their opinions then go oh, you'll never convert me when they have taken the time to give them. Fwiw I came to give an opinion and was genuinely surprised at that being your response to those that had tried to help.


----------



## Leo Walker (16 August 2018)

And to not even say what you have decided on! I hope it works out for you


----------



## ClumsyPonyPF (16 August 2018)

ester said:



			They start early!

It just seems a bit rude to ask people for their opinions then go oh, you'll never convert me when they have taken the time to give them. Fwiw I came to give an opinion and was genuinely surprised at that being your response to those that had tried to help.
		
Click to expand...

Sorry if it looked rude, hes my ex. 
I really dont want this post to turn into anything.


----------



## ClumsyPonyPF (16 August 2018)

Wow I apologise if people have got offended. I genuinely wanted opinions on those two specific products as I couldn&#8217;t find any really online. I value public opinion but also that of professionals so have weighed up everything and gone with what I think is best for my horse, that included things people have said on here. 

No offence was ever meant. 

Thank you to anyone who gave constructive advice.


----------

